# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  La garde de vos 4 pattes dans l'Aude

## Emilie11

Bonjour ! Vous recherchez une personne de confiance pour s'occuper de votre animal à 4 pattes lors de votre absence ?
Je suis Emilie, Pet-sitter qualifiée et active sur le Narbonnais (15kms autour de Narbonne maxi.).
Pour plus d'infos sur mes services je vous invite à visiter mon site Web en cliquant sur le lien suivant :
https://www.entre-chiens-et-chats.fr/
A bientôt !   ::

----------

